# How do you care for your mower?



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

Two major areas I was curious about on a homeowner push behind mower:

1. Fuel
2. Cleaning the deck

1. I see different recommendations for fuel. Some say use only ethanol-free. Others say up to 10% ethanol is fine. Some say 87 octane is fine, others say use premium.

Am I okay using standard BP or Shell 87 octane with up to 10% ethanol, as long as it's not sitting in the gas can for more than 30 days? Should I add a fuel stabilizer to the gas can when I purchase the fuel? If I do, is any mixing required, or do I simply pump the fuel, put an ounce or two of stabilizer in and call it a day?

2. Some people say use the washout port or a garden hose, others say no way. I would prefer to just flip the mower over and scrape the deck after each use. On an aluminum deck, is a metal scraper okay or should I stick with plastic? Once or twice a year when I do want to deep clean, what type of brush is safe to use on the aluminum deck?


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

I would stick with non-ethanol in mowers just because they do sit in between uses long enough to gather water in the ethanol... that wouldn't matter much if you were running a landscaping biz though and burning tanks of fuel regularly.

Clean the deck when it needs it. method depends on the mower and how well it can clean itself. I wouldn't use a metal scraper on any deck... you don't want to scratch the coatings if you can help it. just do whats easiest.


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

MMoore said:


> I would stick with non-ethanol in mowers just because they do sit in between uses long enough to gather water in the ethanol... that wouldn't matter much if you were running a landscaping biz though and burning tanks of fuel regularly.


I just checked online. There is no ethanol-free fuel available in the entire Chicago metro area. That is unbelievable to me. Guess I'm stuck with 87 octane with 10% ethanol. In this case, do I add the stabilizer to the gas can and shake it up?


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

CPA Nerd said:


> Two major areas I was curious about on a homeowner push behind mower:
> 
> 1. Fuel
> 2. Cleaning the deck
> ...


I use stabilizer and just regular 87 gas and don't run into problems. Tried the trufuel stuff in my blower and ran super rich, so I stick with the 87.


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

CPA Nerd said:


> MMoore said:
> 
> 
> > I would stick with non-ethanol in mowers just because they do sit in between uses long enough to gather water in the ethanol... that wouldn't matter much if you were running a landscaping biz though and burning tanks of fuel regularly.
> ...


Yes or just put it in the can before driving home and that will shake it up enough.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Keep a minimal amount of fuel in storage, and as long as you use most of a tank of fuel per mow, you should be fine. Stabilizer helps, but proper storage and a minimalist approach is best practice.

Clean that deck out any way you please, the most important thing with cast aluminum is to keep it fertilizer/chem free. You can scrape it off and hose it down, especially after mowing soon after a treatment.


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

Thanks to all for the good responses.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Keep a minimal amount of fuel in storage, and as long as you use most of a tank of fuel per mow, you should be fine. Stabilizer helps, but proper storage and a minimalist approach is best practice


This is how I do it. Don't use stabilizer. I fill my gas containers half full so it doesn't sit long. Run it empty at the end of the year.


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

jessehurlburt said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > Keep a minimal amount of fuel in storage, and as long as you use most of a tank of fuel per mow, you should be fine. Stabilizer helps, but proper storage and a minimalist approach is best practice
> ...


Do you use regular old 87 octane? Toro recommends a stabilizer if there is any ethanol, which I'm assuming there is. Maybe that's just being cautious. I would think the most important thing is fresh fuel.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

What is it thats supposed to happen if you use ethanol?


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

In mine I use premium fuel with a stabilizer. I change my oil every 50 hours regardless. Usually sharpen blades every 10 to 20 hours and scrape the underside of deck as often as needed. I try not to ever mow when the grass is damp. Fuel filter, air filter, and plugs changed in the spring. It may be overkill but this mower wasn't cheap (to me anyway) and I want it to last as long as it can and run as good as it can. My son uses it mow 4 of our neighbors yards so the fuel doesn't sit in longer than a couple days.


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

Jimefam said:


> What is it thats supposed to happen if you use ethanol?


Supposedly ethanol can absorb moisture and corrode the fuel system. Here's some information from Toro:

https://www.toro.com/fuelfacts/


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Has anyone attempted to separate ethanol'd fuel to create your own 100% gas?

E.g.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEf9Fdvx_Sc&feature=youtu.be&t=80


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

CPA Nerd said:


> MMoore said:
> 
> 
> > I would stick with non-ethanol in mowers just because they do sit in between uses long enough to gather water in the ethanol... that wouldn't matter much if you were running a landscaping biz though and burning tanks of fuel regularly.
> ...


You can get it at Lowes. I use this in my power washer so i dont have to worry about stabilizer and whatnot since it doesnt get used very often. 
https://www.lowes.com/pd/TRUFUEL-110-fl-oz-4-Cycle-Fuel/50328935


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

dacoyne said:


> CPA Nerd said:
> 
> 
> > MMoore said:
> ...


Wow, $20 for 110 ounces. At more than $20 per gallon and using an average of at least 4 gallons of fuel per season, I'd spend $68 more on that than regular fuel. For a $500 mower, that's about 7 years and I'd have already paid for another mower. I think even with the worst type of abuse and just using 87 octane with 10% ethanol and no treatment at all, most mowers will last more than 7 years.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

CPA Nerd said:


> dacoyne said:
> 
> 
> > CPA Nerd said:
> ...


Yes it is expensive :lol: :lol: I use about one a year for the power washer


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

I own probably a dozen or more small engines. I always have heard to use non ethanol fuel in them but never have. I hear horror stories about people having to replace this and that from fuel lines to carburetors because of ethanol. I always run 87 octane ethanol fuel and never had any trouble out of any of them. This is on old and new equipment. Stuff I use all the time and stuff that might get used once a year. Never use stabilizer either. Probably is better to use 93 non ethanol but that hasn't been my experience


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Fuel is really simple to regulate. Use what the manufacturer specifies will work in your engine. When you are using the engine on a regular basis, you use up the fuel before it can go bad. So I just run regular unleaded, except I burn premium in my Stihl motors because that is what Stihl says to do. I just use Shell premium fuel - 93 octane. Runs like it is rocket fuel.

In the winter months I switch to running premium in everything, because the engines may not be used as often. Some equipment (walk behind mower) I shut the fuel off, run the carb until the engine dies for lack of fuel, loosen the drain plug on the float bowl to empty the bowl so no gas turns to varnish (there is always gas below the jets and it sits there unless you drain it out), pour the gas out of the gas tank into a gas can, and store the equipment with no gas in the tank. Chainsaws especially get this treatment. All my Stihl equipment gets drained this way. In spring, add fresh fuel, you're up and running.

I burn premium in any equipment that can sit up for awhile - motorcycles, ATVs, sports cars, and riding lawn mower. It is cheap insurance against fuel issues. All the fuel injected engines fire right up. I add stabilizer to the riding lawn mower.

It is very simple to do once you understand that ethanol will evaporate (it is alcohol) and will turn into varnish where it can. It can literally destroy a fuel pump. Do not store any engines with ethanol fuel in the fuel system anywhere. Or pay the price.

Cleaning the deck is easy. I use a plastic scraper used to scrape up paint dissolved with paint stripper. Sturdy, scrapes well, won't scratch unless you go crazy with it, and costs a few bucks. Then I wash it off with either a jet spray nozzle (sweeper nozzle for those who recognize) or else use my pressure washer to blast it off. Really a routine thing to do....

After all, these are just lawn mowers. These are not Ferraris or Rolls Royces - they are meant to work in the yard and dirt.

If you want to spare yourself the headache, just use premium fuel in all your small engines, and wash your deck monthly.

That is literally all there is to this. Ask me how I know. Okay, I'll tell ya. Because I have been doing it this way for decades.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

@CPA Nerd does the high octane in your area contain ethanol?

here in Ontario its hit or miss, but it usually says at the pumps if it contains it or not. most in my area the 91/93/94 octane doesn't have ethanol but a few do. whereas the 87/89 octane say up to 15%


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm sorry, but the title of this thead is so vague I can't resist.

For my rotary, I put the battery in the charger for about an hour. For the reel, I plug in the charger overnight.

No where is that smarmy, insufferable emoticon? I guess this one is closest... :gum:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

E10 (Gas + 10% ethanol) is not the kiss of death in small engines. Historically, fuel system problems are dominated by improper storage as a root cause. And that goes back at least as far as the introduction of unleaded motor fuel. This is not a new problem, but since our mowers, washers, and wackers all use the same fuel as our cars, the fuel is formulated to fulfill the needs of our cars and our small engines are just a secondary application. Automotive fuel while cheap and plentiful, is not designed to sit around for long periods of time without some degradation. There are many additives to combat this, and alternative fuels like tru-fuel and AVGAS that both have their disadvantages.

I use non-E because it's cheap enough (regular +.50) and very available here. I'll take it when I can get it! But for many of you, non-E is not so easy to come by. There was a period in the 90s where the Equipment and engine OEMs were slow to update fuel system materials that were susceptible to damage from ethanol blended fuels. Hence the bad rap ethanol carries to this day. But if you maintain excellent storage practices (sealed container, cool temps, in the dark) and store no more than you actually need for short term use, E10 is fine for all modern equipment.


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

MMoore said:


> @CPA Nerd does the high octane in your area contain ethanol?
> 
> here in Ontario its hit or miss, but it usually says at the pumps if it contains it or not. most in my area the 91/93/94 octane doesn't have ethanol but a few do. whereas the 87/89 octane say up to 15%


Yes it does, up to 10% ethanol.


----------



## zenmower (Jul 22, 2018)

Regular fuel is fine. The problem is letting it sit more than 30 days. Gas absorbs moisture, so buying more than your regularly consume leads to problems. Also store the fuel can on wood to reduce moisture absorption.

Fuel stabilizer is good but not really needed for just a couple weeks. I regularly add seafoam to all my small engines for fuel. In my two strokes, I have switched to canned gas as it is cleaner and lasts longer on the shelf. I don't use them enough to mix it myself without waste. To get rid of old fuel, I just add it to my cars when they are at a 1/2 tank then top off with regular, even two stroke mix, doesn't bother them at all. I did this even with my diesel in small amounts as I had an older engine, the new engines are a different breed. Before I change oil, I add a little seafoam and run the engines for a few minutes until hot then drain, your oil will come out black.

Always wash out the mower after use. The suction is hurt by a dirty underside....you can spray a little pam or oil before use to keep it slick then dry before mowing.


----------



## Ben Collis (4 h ago)

E10 gas is a blend of gasoline and up to 10% ethanol. E10 is widely used in the United States, which means that it can be hard for consumers to find other types of fuel. While E10 fuels are available at stations across the country, this mixture may not be the best option for everyone.
E10 gas is a fuel that can be used in lawn mowers. It is a 10% ethanol blend with gasoline, which means it contains 10% ethanol and 90% gasoline. This fuel is typically used in engines that are not designed to accept E85 (85% ethanol).
You can read this article for more detail...
*What is e10 gas*


----------

